# Lightroom and Color Efex Pro 4



## brian09223 (Nov 26, 2014)

If you develop your picture in Lightroom Develop Module then goto Color Efex Pro 4 and choose a filter, does it override  all the adjustments you made in Lightroom?


----------



## clee01l (Nov 26, 2014)

Lightroom uses Color Efex as an external editor and CFX is accessed using the Edit-in function.  LR does not send the original image to CFX, it sends an intermediate image file (usually a TIFF) that contains all of the LR adjustments.  CFX works on this intermediate files (which has been already cataloged into LR) When you save the images file in CFX, the changes show in the intermediate file back in LR.


----------



## brian09223 (Nov 27, 2014)

Thank You


----------

